# 1994 25 Evinrude on craigslist



## water bouy (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, it *was* on craigslist for about 30 minutes and then it was at my house. I looked through the thread about upping these to 30 hp and didn't see this year mentioned. I bet it's possible but is it worth it? I like the forward shifter and everything else about it but my boat, the one I never use, is rated for a 40.


----------



## nccatfisher (Apr 22, 2018)

water bouy said:


> Well, it *was* on craigslist for about 30 minutes and then it was at my house. I looked through the thread about upping these to 30 hp and didn't see this year mentioned. I bet it's possible but is it worth it? I like the forward shifter and everything else about it but my boat, the one I never use, is rated for a 40.


 I had that exact same motor, bought one new. Quite frankly the change would not be worth the effort, they are real strong for the rating.


----------



## water bouy (Apr 22, 2018)

This is one I might bring to your place, nc, and let you check it out this year. If you don't mind me hanging around and learning some things.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 22, 2018)

I also had one brand new. Mine was electric start and nccatfisher is right, it’s a strong motor. Life takes you down many different roads but I wish I still had that motor. I imagine it would push a 16’ fishing boat fairly well unless you have it loaded super heavy with decks and accessories, extra heavy fishing buddies..etc. Great engine and reliability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nccatfisher (Apr 22, 2018)

water bouy said:


> This is one I might bring to your place, nc, and let you check it out this year. If you don't mind me hanging around and learning some things.


 We can go over it. I am pretty sure I have a factory service manual here for it. 

Have you heard it run?


----------



## water bouy (Apr 22, 2018)

It might be all the motor I need since I always fish by myself. The seller had ordered a new 30 e-tec for his 16 ft lund and he pretty much gave this one away. I didn't even ask to see it run.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2018)

Very nice find! They are great engines and are rugged and reliable. Should be plenty of power.


----------



## water bouy (Apr 23, 2018)

It has a few spots from salt water but I couldn't buy tiller handle parts for his price. Later this week I'll see how it runs. Unfortunately the model and serial numbers are not legible. Any ideas are appreciated. The welch plug number looks like G3574119.


----------



## water bouy (Apr 24, 2018)

Sent those pics to Evinrude and they said it was a 1994 Johnson. Not sure if they were kidding me or not.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 24, 2018)

They come off the same assembly line. What they do is pull the rope and if it starts first time then it’s an Evinrude. If not it’s a Johnson. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Apr 24, 2018)

Hehe.


----------



## nccatfisher (Apr 24, 2018)

From the looks of that I would hate to be the poor soul to pull the LU off it. SMH Better have the torch, penetrating oil, hammer and plenty of patience before that undertaking.


----------



## water bouy (Apr 25, 2018)

Hmm, it doesn't look as rough as the 1989 25 hp the boat came with. It had bare spots and places where salt was caked on it.
Among other things an extra 4 blade plastic prop came with the one I bought Sunday. Would it have any advantage over the factory 3 blade?
Put the motor on a bathroom scale and it was a little less than 120 lbs. I would have guessed it weighed a ton when I try to wrestle it around by myself. Model E25TELER.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2018)

According to the model number it is indeed a 1994. Electric longshaft.


----------



## nccatfisher (Apr 25, 2018)

water bouy said:


> Hmm, it doesn't look as rough as the 1989 25 hp the boat came with. It had bare spots and places where salt was caked on it.
> Among other things an extra 4 blade plastic prop came with the one I bought Sunday. Would it have any advantage over the factory 3 blade?
> Put the motor on a bathroom scale and it was a little less than 120 lbs. I would have guessed it weighed a ton when I try to wrestle it around by myself. Model E25TELER.


Those composite 4 blades in my mind are just emergency props to get you in. For sure wouldn't work here where you would be forever bumping into logs etc. I have seen several become 3 and even no blade fast.


----------



## water bouy (Apr 28, 2018)

It started right up and compression is 140 on both cylinders if I did it right.

There's a military 35 hp Evinrude on craigslist made in the mid '90s. Do those really put out more hp than a 30?


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 28, 2018)

I run a 1983 35 Johnson. When ratings went to prop from powerhead somewhere around ‘85 it is said the 35 was derated to 30 although Evinrude lists the model through 99. From what I know the military model has a dewatering system and more sound insulation for quieter operation. Honestly I doubt there’s much difference power wise between the 25-35 except for a little higher rev up top. 140 psi is a very good number. Clamp that thing on your boat and head out, my bet is that you’ll be tickled with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Apr 28, 2018)

I think I will like it. It may be all I need for the lakes around here and if I ever sell the boat it would help the value. Can't hardly believe it fell into my lap like it did.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 28, 2018)

My 35 is overkill on most Lakes I fish. I had a 20, the older style 98lbs with electric start which pushed the boat nicely with 2 people. Same thing though, I got a great deal and sold the 20, payed for the 35 and had money left over. The 35 however is a giggle factory in comparison. Only time I ever use it to capacity is on big fishing trips when there are 3 big guys and camping gear. That 25 will be stronger than you think and if you’re alone, it will fly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

